# Why no love for 586?



## LARC (Jun 4, 2011)

I've always wondered why there doesn't seem to be much love for the Look 586? Lots of posts on the forum raving about the 585 and 595, the new 695 and even fans of the 566. But, I don't recall many posts from folks lavishing praise on the 586. Is the 586 the ugly step child in the current Look family? If so, why? Thoughts/opinions...


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Its a good bike, but guess they introduced it at an inopportune time ? 

When the 585 was well established as a very capable "all day bike" and the 595 was the beefier, hulkier big brother that was great for the heavy hitters ? 

Now that the 585 is discontinued, it will slowly but surely assumed its mettle as a go to bike for all day riding in the Look lineup too. In fact, it corrects many of the shortcomings of the 585 such as the beefier front end especially for the bigger sizes and slightly better lateral stiffness in the BB. 

Setup right, it has a great frame for climbing too. "Lively" without being too soft nor harsh.


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it might have to do with the fact that they strayed from the traditional lugged construction. The 695 is on a completely different level, but the 586 comes off as just another monocoque carbon fiber bike. It's still a very nice bike, but it lacks that something that some of the other Look bikes have.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

It's funny you should ask this. I just took mine out after almost a year of riding the other bikes and did 45 miles on it. I now remember why love the bike so much. It is much stiffer than my Roubaix and far more responsive on the downhills. It really don't know why there isn't any love for the model really, I love mine!


----------



## LARC (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice ride. How do you like the HED Ardennes?

When I was shopping for my bike, I had a choice btw the 585 and 586. I chose the 585, because I liked the lug construction and RSP. Also, guys that I knew that rode Looks steered me away from the 586. Their choices were either the 585 or 595. Now that both of those models are gone and Look has introduced a 586 RSP, I wonder if Look has seen an increase in sales of the 586? If not, does Look plan to introduce a new mid-range bike?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

My HED Ardennes were the single best upgrade I ever made! The 23mm wide rim makes a huge difference in the ride of any bike I have put them on and I have several. 

The 586 is just a little more relaxed than the the racier models but still allows it to be a very quick and responsive bike. Not only did they come out with the RSP they also introduced the Re-Post that allows you to fit a standard seat post on the older 586's that have the ISP. So there are now options if you decide to sell your ISP 586 as well. I know at least one person on RBR racing a 586 R-Light in Crit races so it is definitely a competitive bike.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

LARC said:


> I've always wondered why there doesn't seem to be much love for the Look 586? Lots of posts on the forum raving about the 585 and 595, the new 695 and even fans of the 566. But, I don't recall many posts from folks lavishing praise on the 586. Is the 586 the ugly step child in the current Look family? If so, why? Thoughts/opinions...


I hear ya. It really was the only bike I could get a deal on that took comfort into account while still maintaining a racing geometry. It is a beautiful bike in subtle ways. The tube shapes allow large cross sections in the directions that matter for stiffness without the giant downtube or BB area. I even like the seat mast although it weighs almost as much as the rest of the frame.

Love the Looks. I would get another in a minute.


----------



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't had mine for all that long, but I'm really enjoying it. I don't make money based on how fast I go, so even though I enjoy a racier bike, I certainly don't need a pro-level bike. The 586 seemed to crossover between race and comfort nicely (at least thats how I read the reviews about it). 

It's working quite well for me... 










dp


----------



## toofat (Mar 26, 2008)

I have just purchased a 586 in that exact colour scheme,and was told it was an 09 frame, did they continue that colour in 2010, awaiting Epost replacement before build, thanks


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i love my 586! ..however i did almost every race this season on my 281 but I'm closing the road season out this weekend on the 586


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

rward325 said:


> It's funny you should ask this. I just took mine out after almost a year of riding the other bikes and did 45 miles on it. I now remember why love the bike so much. It is much stiffer than my Roubaix and far more responsive on the downhills. It really don't know why there isn't any love for the model really, I love mine!


Hope you don't mind my comment but judging by the setup bars and saddle, you would be much better served with the same bike at 1 size up? 

It would definitely improve the overall weight distribution on the bike and handling as a result.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

maxxevv said:


> Hope you don't mind my comment but judging by the setup bars and saddle, you would be much better served with the same bike at 1 size up?
> 
> It would definitely improve the overall weight distribution on the bike and handling as a result.


That was right after a new saddle was installed pre fit. The position of the saddle is significantly different now. The Bars are a spacer lower as well. Once I was fit via Retul and got used to the bike over a period of almost a year it has been fine tuned several times.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

canyonchaser said:


> I haven't had mine for all that long, but I'm really enjoying it. I don't make money based on how fast I go, so even though I enjoy a racier bike, I certainly don't need a pro-level bike. The 586 seemed to crossover between race and comfort nicely (at least thats how I read the reviews about it).
> 
> It's working quite well for me...
> 
> ...


Love seeing pics of the bikes out and about 

Join us in FB and post some for us 

Twiggy


----------



## nasty204 (Apr 2, 2011)

*I love mine *

The Corima Aero+ replaced the Fulcrum racing zero, and the ride just got even better


----------



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

The more I ride my 586, the more I enjoy it - this is from todays ride. 










dp


----------

